# Craftsman Mower & Engine Belts



## dougbthom (Jul 3, 2016)

How often should mower and engine belts be changed on a Craftsman tractor, model 944-608830 which is a 24HP with 205 hours and still the original belts?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If I... no signs cracks slipping etc. run until,have spare set on hand.


----------



## dougbthom (Jul 3, 2016)

Good advice--Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep always have spare belts on hand I run them until they fail then put on a new one. A quick peek at them whenever you are servicing your tractor will be fine. As mentioned check for damage cracks, wear, etc.


----------



## dougbthom (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks again. Is it much of a job to change the belts? I have model 944-608830 which I purchased new in October, 2008.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Not to bad just look for your belt diagram on the mower for whichever your replacing. You may have to disconnect a few things belt keepers, etc to put them on just take your time. I usually take pictures with my phone so I am sure to reinstall everything back correctly. Or make notes of everything you take apart so you have a checklist to be sure its all hooked back up.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Here's a couple pages out of the OM for belt replacement.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats the same setup I have on mine front to back adjustment is not to bad to get right but side to side is a pita. You have to set it mow a little strip, and kinda adjust it until its cutting level. Thankyou for the link Mr. Bill


----------

